# Looking For Tortoise in Singapore



## rontan147 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hey there! I’m looking to get tortoises in Singapore. I just moved here recently and would love to have some tortoises as pets just like back at home. Whoever has any for sale please PM me! You could email me at [email protected] or WhatsApp me at +65 87990407 as well. Thank you!


----------

